# Is Amphetaminoil (A-Oil) the same as Amphetamine base?



## BRKNGBD45 (Oct 8, 2022)

the thread name says everything
thank you


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Yes, theoretically, in reality it's a useless term like "molly" or "crystal" and is probably atleast half mehanol, if it's even amphetamine at all.


----------



## BRKNGBD45

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> Yes, theoretically, in reality it's a useless term like "molly" or "crystal" and is probably atleast half mehanol, if it's even amphetamine at all.



UWe9o12jkied91d
okay so you mean that, the A-Oil what they sell on the internet is often cuted with methanol and have a bad quality?

okay and you mean A-oil is just a pseudonym for amphetamine base? or how does it call in chemical slang?

what is the best way to organize pure A-Oil?


----------



## KokosDreams

BRKNGBD45 said:


> okay so you mean that, the A-Oil what they sell on the internet is often cuted with methanol and have a bad quality?



BRKNGBD45Yes, usually good quality of freebase is crystal clear like water. The stuff they often sell is kinda yellow, which means that it is not fully purified and there might be remains of precursors left in it.
Often it is also cut with IPA, Methanol by 20%-50% depends on your source


BRKNGBD45 said:


> okay and you mean A-oil is just a pseudonym for amphetamine base? or how does it call in chemical slang?


It is Amphetamine Freebase, there are many nicknames for it..A-Oil, Amphetamine Oil, Base, Apple Juice, Blue Spa, Oil..whatsoever 


BRKNGBD45 said:


> what is the best way to organize pure A-Oil?


Do it yourself


----------



## BRKNGBD45

KokosDreams said:


> Yes, usually good quality of freebase is crystal clear like water. The stuff they often sell is kinda yellow, which means that it is not fully purified and there might be remains of precursors left in it.
> Often it is also cut with IPA, Methanol by 20%-50% depends on your source
> 
> It is Amphetamine Freebase, there are many nicknames for it..A-Oil, Amphetamine Oil, Base, Apple Juice, Blue Spa, Oil..whatsoever
> ...



KokosDreamsthanks for sharing your knowledge, you helped me a lot. goodguy


----------



## KokosDreams

BRKNGBD45 said:


> thanks for sharing your knowledge, you helped me a lot. goodguy



BRKNGBD45Welcome


----------

